# Isa is Hanging in



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

For those who miss her on this board as I do, I want to let you know that I got an e-mail from Isa the other day. She is still struggling with her health and other issues but she is hanging in and keeping her characteristic positive attitude. She misses you all and hopes to be posting again soon.

Jock


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Send her our best wishes to hear from her soon, we're thinking about her!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isa,

Get well soon, we miss you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Please send her my best wishes too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Please add my best wishes to the bouquet! We hope to hear from Isa soon.

Mezzaluna


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Jock,
Please give her my love, and tell her that she is missed.

Emily


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Her presence is missed... please pass along a warm thought or two to our friend.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thank you all for your kind remarks. I will surely pass them along.

Jock


----------

